# Tank Setup attempt #2 has failed



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

Well... My second attempt at setting up my betta tank has failed. This time I tried to set up just one of my bettas in a 10 gallon tank. Despite the relatively low fish load and adding Bio-Spira to the tank when I started it my betta still developed fin rot in just over a week despite two 30% water changes to try and keep the ammonia levels in check. I have previously set up a goldfish tank and a female betta tank using "bacteria cycling products" with good results. However, in the case of trying to set up this male betta tank all the bettas I have attempted to set the tank up with have developed fin rot... maybe they are just more vulnerable to ammonia damage because of their long finnage. Anyway I want to make this tank a sucess because the bettas seem to enjoy swimming in a bigger area, though I seem to be able to keep them healthier in their gallon bowls. I think I'm going to attempt fishless cycling with the tank and was wondering if anyone had done this and which techniques they had used, or if anyone new some good links where I could read up on it. thanks.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

i would wash out the 10g verry well and the gravel. Then set it up for a month then get your betta. I usualy put a bit of my water froman established tank in the new tank so it gets a kit start....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

Do fishless cycling with ammonia. It may take a little longer, but will be worth it. Usually fin rot is because of bad water quality, but I guess that could be ammonia in the water. I'd go fishless....so you don't hurt any fishies.


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

Aceman8z said:


> However, in the case of trying to set up this male betta tank all the bettas I have attempted to set the tank up with have developed fin rot... maybe they are just more vulnerable to ammonia damage because of their long finnage. Anyway I want to make this tank a sucess because the bettas seem to enjoy swimming in a bigger area, though I seem to be able to keep them healthier in their gallon bowls. I think I'm going to attempt fishless cycling with the tank and was wondering if anyone had done this and which techniques they had used, or if anyone new some good links where I could read up on it. thanks.


I totally agree with you. I don't think bettas make good cycle fish at all. They are just too sensitive to poor water quality. Like you, I had spotty results with Bio-Spira as well. I have cycled many betta tanks using the fishless method. Here's how I do it. 

Tank Cycling: The Fishless Method


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

If you already have tanks cycled, just add your filter squeezings to the new tank/ filter. After it settles, add the fish and leave the "gunk" in for the first month.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

I have never had a betta get fin rot, much less from ammonia. Although not everyone thinks it's ok, I have successfully had a betta in a 1 gallon vase w/ gravel and a fake plant nearly 3 years. Beautiful sucker too. Some people freak out about "you have to do daily water changes in a vase like that". I don't. I know exactly how much my fish eats, and I change 100% of the water about every 10 days. If I was doing something wrong, I'm sure he'd either be dead or extremely sick by now. And this of course is an unheated bowl, so he gets to stay at room temperature (74-76 degrees).

As for the tank that you're having trouble with? Sounds like you need to disinfect it. If the betta is the only thing in the tank (which if I read correctly is what you tried this time), I would mix a 10% bleach/water solution and fill the tank (leaving the gravel, plants, heater, etc in there. take the filter off the tank). Leave it for 24-48 hours. The weak bleach solution should kill any bacteria or fungus in the tank. Afterwards, do several rinses of the tank, and let the gravel sit in dechlorinated water for 24 hours (I'd use a 5 gallon bucket about 1/2 full of water - they are $1.84 at wal-mart). Re-rinse everything one more time (or more if you want to be extra sure). Put the tank back together, re-fill with water and double-dose the dechlorinator. If you have an external airpump w/ airstone, make sure and use it too. Both of these will help get rid of any traces of bleach if any didn't rinse away. Just before putting the filter back on (not sure what kind you have... if it's an undergravel filter, you can leave it in the tank while you do the bleach thing), I'd give it a thorough bath in really hot water and use a toothbrush to scrub the heck out of it (a cheap .89 cent one from walmart will work wonders).

As for cycling, I'll probably get yelled at by everyone else for this, but I wouldn't try to force the tank to cycle. I'd say skip the ammonia thing, skip the biospira, and let the tank do it naturally with the betta. Keep up with your regular water changes, don't over feed, and a live plant or two will help out with the water conditions (java ferns or anubias will do great). The best way is to do what you're already doing: Watch the fish. They will let you know if something is wrong (fin-rot, coloration, gasping for air, etc.) It'll be obvious when something is wrong.

I may do things a bit different than the "accepted norm", but if my fish are healthy and are happy to see me, I must be doing something right, eh?


----------

